# Need an atsc hdtv receiver



## maciej229 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well i need a receiver that just gets ota channels. I have searched everywhere and i all come to is a directv receiver that you need service for. My price range is under 90.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

That price is low.Look for clearance items. Many of us bought the Accurian nit for $89 lat summer.


----------



## johnzim63 (Oct 8, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> That price is low.Look for clearance items. Many of us bought the Accurian nit for $89 lat summer.


Agreed. I've also been searching for a cheap unit, but the going price on eBay is around $120 plus shipping. And that's for used/refurb. New units cost more, of course. It is most certainly a "seller's market" for these things right now.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I think I saw Samsung SIR-T451's on Ebay for around $100 last week.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

http://search.ebay.com/Samsung-SIR-...rdsreturnedZ300QQsatitleZSamsungQ20SIRQ2dT451


----------

